# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  GE - 3D Printed Jet Engine Model

## PracticalProjects

Hello, just thought I would share my latest print. Fore some reason I couldn't get the makerbot replicator 2 to print the front fan properly and it started to break apart about half way. If someone has also had this problem please let me know. I got it done on someone else's printer and apart from the rough edges the shape was there. Anyway here are some pictures and a time lapse video I did of the build. Thanks

----------

